# What length Dogtra contacts?



## mvshepherd (Oct 8, 2010)

Hello, For folks who are using ecollars on your GSD, what length contacts are you using? I just bought a Dogtra 7100H for my 2 year standard coat GSD. It came with 1/2" contacts and the fur around her neck is thicker than on the rest of her. I'm still conditioning her to the presence of the collar so have not "buzzed" her yet so I have no idea if the 1/2" are long enough. Thanks for any advice. Hilda


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Call Dogtra. I can't remember what length they sent me but they can tell you which lengths for what kind of dogs.


----------



## mvshepherd (Oct 8, 2010)

ah, ok. thanks.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

you'll know when you use it if you're dog is feeling it properly. I have one GSD on the shorter prongs and one that needs the longer.


----------



## mvshepherd (Oct 8, 2010)

zyppi said:


> you'll know when you use it if you're dog is feeling it properly. I have one GSD on the shorter prongs and one that needs the longer.


Do you happen to remember what length the "shorter" ones are and what the "longer" ones are? I just measured the points that came with the 7100H and realized they are 5/8", not 1/2" like I thought. Thanks.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just measured mine and they are 1/2". Dogtra reps are great and very helpful. They can advise what you need in a matter of seconds.


----------



## ramgsd (Jun 9, 2007)

Go with the 1 inch. Here's the link Dogtra Store


----------



## mvshepherd (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestions. I'll see how she does with the existing 5/8" when she's used to the collar, and in parallel look into the longer points.


----------



## HecklingGopher (Mar 16, 2011)

Im using 1 inch contacts. They do the job of getting through the fur.


----------



## mvshepherd (Oct 8, 2010)

I just received the 1 in contacts and am going to try them. I was able to get her to feel the buzz with the 5/8" only once and that was with the collar really, really tight. I'm hoping the 1" will allow for a looser collar.

Thanks.


----------



## mvshepherd (Oct 8, 2010)

I put on the 1" and still can't get a reliable contact without making her wheeze :-( I tried wiggling the box back and forth to part the hair, but the transmitter is up at 25+ without any indication she felt it. Any suggestions for getting the undercoat hair out of the way?


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

I really like the "tripod" contacts.


----------



## mvshepherd (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for your suggestions. I ended up having to trim her fur around the contacts and going with the standard 5/8".


----------

